# MSI GTX 460 Cyclone OC temp problem



## alan2807 (Oct 12, 2010)

I have some really weird problem with latest Gpu-Z 0.4.6,when i start program,my card start raising temperature and it ends in 10c increased temp.
When i use HW monitor it's 25c in idle,then i open gpu-z and it climbs up to 35c,when i close gpu-z it goes slowly back to 25c.
How is that possible?


----------



## erocker (Oct 12, 2010)

Are the clocks of the 460 going from 2d mode to 3d mode when you open GPU-Z? That happens to me, but they revert back to 2d mode after a few seconds.


----------



## alan2807 (Oct 12, 2010)

Clocks are always same 725/1450/900,i choosed in nvidia control panel "prefer maximum performance",so clocks are always at max.


----------



## alan2807 (Oct 12, 2010)

Hmmm after few minutes its all back to normal,i think nvidia power managament mode it's not working well,i guess it's always in adaptive mode.


----------

